# play real media (.rm) files in windows media player



## mneo (Jul 9, 2007)

To play .rm i.e. real media files in windows media player try  *realalt *, its available here :

*www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm

check the link for advantages of this soft.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 9, 2007)

Doesn't K-Lite Codec pack do the same thing ?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 9, 2007)

lol........


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 9, 2007)

mneo said:
			
		

> To play .rm i.e. real media files in windows media player try  *realalt *, its available here :
> 
> *www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
> 
> check the link for advantages of this soft.



i think every windows media player user is aware of real alternative ya it is very good software.

BTW:u r posting in WRONG SECTION this is tutorial section where u can put 

Ur tuts buddy


----------



## mneo (Jul 9, 2007)

thanx 4 laughing  (really nice way to piss sm1 off)  & saying  some really knowledgible things but i was luking 4 smthing how to ply real media files in windows media player 

& i searched my ass off here but cudnt find anything 
sorry delete it i dont know how to iam just a 20th c boy & u luk to be from 


*THIS TOPIC IS CLOSED NO MORE REPLIES PLZ*


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 10, 2007)

hey buddy dont get upset we all r here to help each other . look this kind of 

things do happen and we all learn form our experience either bad or good 

if i have said something wrong then i am really very sorry for that

*note : NO pain No gain
         A healthy criticism is good for improvement *

i hope u will keep posting


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 10, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> i think every windows media player user is aware of real alternative ya it is very good software.
> 
> BTW:u r posting in WRONG SECTION this is tutorial section where u can put
> 
> Ur tuts buddy



This was supposed to be a tut dude.... Now quit saying 'Wrong Section' . 

@mneo, No one is flaming you~ Don't get fired up. ratedsuperstar has a habit of doing that. Thanx for the post but why should one go for just real alternative when K-lite Codec pack lets you play virtually any format ? Besides~ VLC works good for me too.


----------



## mneo (Jul 10, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> @mneo, No one is flaming you~ Don't get fired up. ratedsuperstar has a habit of doing that. Thanx for the post but why should one go for just real alternative when K-lite Codec pack lets you play virtually any format ? Besides~ VLC works good for me too.


 

As i said i was looking how to play real files in windows media pl. , i didnt know abt K-lite Codec pack but thanx 4 telling , i will try it & VLC thats da coolest player around but it doesnt play .rm files at least not on my computer & it dsnt have a library which i need.

I am not any computer genious but watever lill i know & i will learn i will keep it to me bcoz i know u guyz know everything.

& criticism sorry but i didnt post it so that u will give me marks for it or u will 
appreciate me ,listen this forum is like a huge collection of database with info abt everything related to comp. so i just added smthing that i found useful but which was already there (sorry 4 that but cudnt find it earlier) & more than that every windows media player user already know about it .

NO FIRING FLAMING I AM COOOOOOOOOL


----------

